
The Blockchain Art Market Is Here - Artnome
https://www.artnome.com/news/2017/12/22/the-blockchain-art-market-is-here
======
kjrose
This feels like a similar revolution in art as the mechanization of art
creation. However where I get stuck is how can you enforce ownership. Yet,
there are systems already for digitally verifying art ownership. How does
adding a complicated layer of blockchain change it?

